# SmartBrief- "Ironman" actor works to increase colon cancer screening



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

"Ironman" actor Terrence Howard has joined with the Entertainment Industry Foundation for a nationwide campaign to encourage -More-

*Whole Grain Foods for Every Meal of the Day*Bob's Red Mill Natural Foods Inc. is proud to offer a diverse selection of delicious organic and gluten-free cereals, specialty flours and whole grain products for every meal of the day. Our wholesome products are stone ground to ensure the highest quality, creating nutritious whole grain foods that benefit digestive health. Click here for more information.


View the full article


----------

